# Tell me if this is reasonable



## PC Technology INC.

O.K. My company is going to start the business this summer.
The following are the prices. Feel free to tell me if it's too low:

Intel PI 90-166MHZ/2.0GB/16-32MB RAM = $45.00
Intel PI 200-266MHZ/3-4GB/32-64MB RAM = $60.88
Intel Pentium PRO Dual 200MHZ (400MHZ)/12GB/256-512MB RAM = $130.75
AMD K5 150-350MHZ/2-4GB/32MB RAM = $55.90
AMD K6 350-550MHZ/6-8GB/128-192MB RAM = $110.54
Intel PII 250-450MHZ/6-8GB/128-256MB RAM = $135.05-$160.03
Intel PIII 450-600MHZ/12-25GB/256-512MB RAM = $170.09-$200.67
Intel PIII 600-1000MHZ/25-30GB/512-768MB RAM = $205.55-$305.01
Intel P4 1-2.8GHZ/40-80GB/1-2GB RAM = $401.10-$467.77
Intel P4 3-3.8GHZ/100-120GB/2-4GB RAM = $650.04-$855.09
AMD Athlon 64 3500+/100GB/2GB RAM = $550.00
AMD Opteron 4-5GHZ/500-1024GB/16-32GB RAM = $1056.99-$3904.50


----------



## Lax

How did you end up getting that Server?


----------



## PC Technology INC.

The server is when someone will order one, then I will order the pieces and I will actually build it. How's that?

There is no freaking way that people will give me something like that (unless they're crazy)


----------



## dave597

PC Technology INC. said:
			
		

> There is no freaking way that people will give me something like that (unless they're crazy)



lol, so your company is made up of people giving you computers? and the other part is people giving you money to build them. think - you also have to ship them that will cost money too, so u have to buy in bulk for it to be worthwhile, otherwise people just buy the computer parts themselves and save a lot of money.


----------



## Lax

Yeah you might also want to offer other stuff along with that. Like computer services or training. That's what I'm trying to start up and if I do it right I think it will be a pretty good venture.

P.S. The only way you'd sell the older ones is if some old person needs it for email.


----------



## Kboy

Lemme tell you, it's really hard to start a computer business just from handouts and buying individual parts.  If you found a way to get enough orders to make buying in bulk worth it, you'd have a much better chance of success, but if you're motivated enough, you can really do anything.  I know that it's hard to start your own computer business though, I've tried, and I ended up making about $100 off two computers.  I also tried a computer repair/consulting business too by putting up ads at church.  I just charged about $20 an hour or something, and went to a few people's houses. Of course, I'm not really that great at figuring out all the problems, so I gave that one up too.  Now I'm just workin at the grocery store down the street, lol, and even though I don't make $h!+, it's steady money, and I can't complain about that too much, since I'm only 16.


----------



## PC Technology INC.

To answer everyone, They come with an OS, office and they have a year warranty. I tweak them up with my stuff so I can sell them. Later, I'll be able to get new ones  . People that are giving computers to me is because they don't need it anymore, or they just yell of the slow machines for games. So I prevent them throwing out the computers outside the window


----------



## dave597

As a proper company i sure hope you are paying for individual liscenses for each os/copy of office.


----------



## robina_80

get the amd opteran as i like amd proccesors


----------



## Praetor

> Intel Pentium PRO Dual 200MHZ (400MHZ)


Uh.......... some details?



> AMD Athlon 64 3500+/100GB/2GB RAM = $550.00


Overpriced IMO



> AMD Opteron 4-5GHZ/500-1024GB/16-32GB RAM = $1056.99-$3904.50


Bullshit since this setup doesnt exist.



> How did you end up getting that Server?


He didnt



> get the amd opteran as I like amd proccesors


I thought you were an AMD fan? (almost to the point of being a fanatic) ... in that case you should realize such a setup doesnt exist.


*Regarding these silly 4-5GHz Opteron setups -- cease posting crap like this. Of course, if you do find credible documentation about this (perhaps www.amd.com) then i may consider eating my shoe.*


----------



## Lax

Does Intel have a dual 4-5Ghz setup with their Xeon's?


----------



## Praetor

> Does Intel have a dual 4-5Ghz setup with their Xeon's?


I dunno about IA64 but as far as i know, no.


----------



## PC Technology INC.

Yes, their is dual. But there is no standalone 5 GHZ CPU


----------



## Lax

PC Technology INC. said:
			
		

> Yes, their is dual. But there is no standalone 5 GHZ CPU


I wouldn't be debating the master.


----------



## Praetor

> Yes, their is dual. But there is no standalone 5 GHZ CPU


Find me a link from a reputable seller or even Intel.com featuring Dual 4-5GHz Boxes. And while you're at it, find me a reputable link on the "Dual 200MHz" Pentium Pros. Do that and i might consider buying a computer.


----------



## PC Technology INC.

Perhaps I miscalculated, but remember, DUAL CPUs and DUAL mobo. I can add up to 4-5GHZ. Stop saying that's bullshit if people around me gets something powerful like ever.


----------



## PC Technology INC.

Praetor said:
			
		

> Find me a link from a reputable seller or even Intel.com featuring Dual 4-5GHz Boxes. And while you're at it, find me a reputable link on the "Dual 200MHz" Pentium Pros. Do that and i might consider buying a computer.


http://www.pcguide.com/ref/cpu/fam/g6PPro-c.html YO I gave 2 to my friends for $50. In-friend cost

And for the other one, OH MY GOD! Look the mobos. You won't find that sitting in a store! And last thing to add, 2.5GHZ+2.5GHZ=5GHZ


----------



## jancz3rt

*Ahmmm...*

  I see what you are saying. Praetor seems to think that you are talking about 2 x 5Ghz! I am sure you can get the duals to work at 5Ghz (two speeds added up) no problem.

JAN


----------



## PC Technology INC.

Whoa. 10GHX is kinda too fast. 2.5GHZx2=5GHZ is good


----------



## dave597

PC Technology INC. said:
			
		

> Perhaps I miscalculated, but remember, DUAL CPUs and DUAL mobo. I can add up to 4-5GHZ. Stop saying that's bullshit if people around me gets something powerful like ever.



For a dual core processor or mobo you cannot just add up the numbers it isn't quite as simple as that.

A dual 2.4GHz comp. is NOT the same as a single processor 4.8Ghz. Reason, speed is effective only on one processor. Hence, running programs will not result in double the speed, EXCEPT for those programs specially encoded to take advantage of the configuration such as server apps. Now, you can say the speed is eqivilent to the speed of two computers running side by side. But the speed at which they are both running is still 2.4Ghz. You can't say that your processor runs at that speed [4-5Ghz] because it simply isn't true.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Ok*

I see what you are saying and I am aware of that. Definitely true. I was just trying to point out the logic behind the argument (although it's not true really).

JAN


----------



## Praetor

> Perhaps I miscalculated, but remember, DUAL CPUs and DUAL mobo. I can add up to 4-5GHZ. Stop saying that's bullshit if people around me gets something powerful like ever.


1. Dual 2GHz CPUs doesnt make 4GHZ setup. It makes a dual 2GHz setup
2. Which dual cpu motherboard supports 32GB of RAM?



> <http://www.pcguide.com/ref/cpu/fam/g6PPro-c.html> YO I gave 2 to my friends for $50. In-friend cost


Congratulations. I know about the Pentium Pro. Its not a dual cored processor.



> And for the other one, OH MY GOD! Look the mobos. You won't find that sitting in a store! And last thing to add, 2.5GHZ+2.5GHZ=5GHZ


1. Dunno what stores you visit but the stores I frequent can pull Opty 2xx setups pretty easily. 
2. Again, if you're ready to consider (or even past that to the selling point), selling such a system, tell me which model of motherboard you intend to use
3. 2.5Ghz + 2.5Ghz = 5Ghz .... only in math. In computers you have 2.5Ghz + 2.5Ghz = 2.5Ghz + 2.5Ghz = 2x2.5Ghz ... clock speed is not linearly comulative



> I see what you are saying. Praetor seems to think that you are talking about 2 x 5Ghz! I am sure you can get the duals to work at 5Ghz (two speeds added up) no problem.


I know exactly what he means. Its the classic Futureshop/Best-buy sales tactic (i.e., hmmm whats a more memorable one.... "Hyperthreading means you have two CPUs inside one"). Too bad on a technical level thats horribly incorrect.



> Whoa. 10GHX is kinda too fast. 2.5GHZx2=5GHZ is good


Sigh.



> For a dual core processor or mobo you cannot just add up the numbers it isn't quite as simple as that.


OMFG! I thought I was all lost alone here by myself here but I see you're like me too. Lemme introduce myself, i'm reason.


----------



## jancz3rt

*Lol*

Nice one Praetor ) I know I know nothing about dual cores or dual processors....and I misinterpreted you man....sorry.

JAN


----------



## Praetor

> AMD Opteron 4-5GHZ/500-1024GB/16-32GB RAM = $1056.99-$3904.50


Sh!t if you can get me that setup for $3904.50 ... ill throw in an extra $500 for fun lol


----------



## Lax

lol damn. I must aplaud that......although, I thought the Pentium Pro did have a dual core processor. I have a dual 133 server that I could have sworn was 2 Pentium Pro's.


----------



## Praetor

> lol damn. I must aplaud that......although, I thought the Pentium Pro did have a dual core processor. I have a dual 133 server that I could have sworn was 2 Pentium Pro's.


"Dual 133 Server" = Two CPUs != One Dual-Cored CPU 



			
				Pentium Pro Features said:
			
		

> *Greater Multiprocessing*: Quad processor configurations are supported with the Pentium Pro compared to only dual with the Pentium.


Notice it says "quad processor" not "quad core" 
Another PPro datasheet: http://www.cpu-info.com/index2.php?mainid=html/cpu/iPPro.php


----------



## Lax

Praetor said:
			
		

> "Dual 133 Server" = Two CPUs != One Dual-Cored CPU
> 
> 
> Notice it says "quad processor" not "quad core"
> Another PPro datasheet: http://www.cpu-info.com/index2.php?mainid=html/cpu/iPPro.php



Ah I see what you're talking about now.


----------

